# Is this bike suitable for a mid mount conversion kit?



## WalterMagnum (Feb 7, 2019)

https://www.pinkbike.com/product/jamis/Dakar-XCT-2/

Is mid the best option for this? I ride some cross country and some trails with drops/jumps.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Do you already own that bike? If you bought the bike and the kit ,you could buy a ebike from a dealer for the same money. And not have to figure out stuff. a friend did a conversion himself ,he said if he had it to do over ,he wouldn't.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

If this bike is carbon the bottom bracket housing may be to thick to slide an aftermarket mid drive through it. You would need exact dimensions to figure it out. If its aluminum I would say you can convert.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

waltermagnum said:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/product/jamis/dakar-xct-2/
> 
> is mid the best option for this? I ride some cross country and some trails with drops/jumps.


NO!!!

Two reasons:

You want the battery on the downtube and above, that shock is in the way
The downtube is "flat" in front of the BB, that will prevent the motor from rotating up as high as possible. Likely motor strikes when you land jumps.


----------



## WalterMagnum (Feb 7, 2019)

These were my exact concerns. I guess I either have to get a rear hub kit or just stick to human power. Thanks!


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

WalterMagnum said:


> These were my exact concerns. I guess I either have to get a rear hub kit or just stick to human power. Thanks!


Perhaps not, consider this:

Purchase a low end bike and transfer your high end components to that frame along with the mid-motor and battery. Here's a low end bike I'm considering for a Bafang mid-drive: http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...ikes/fsxboost-trail-full-suspension-bikes.htm

Unlike you, I have no intention of doing jumps or fast descents. Just slow climbs and descents with the dog. I've already ordered a rear hub motor folder as my first step into eMtbing. The above is step two if needed.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

FME with several mid-drive DIY's, agree with above on downtube/BB junction. Try to sample a rear hub off road before considering. You might not like the unsprung weight unless you're riding on smooth dirt roads/trails.


----------

